# Glock owners?



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Anybody own a glock? I thinking about going to the dark side. I have been a springfield and a smith & wesson fan but my buddy has a G22 and I held one the other day and I like how high my hand sits in them. Currently I want to get a full size either a G17 or G22. Mainly for the house and archery season when I am walking through the woods especially after I had a hod pop up on a hog when I was squirrel hunting a few years back. What would y'all get a 9mm or 40cal?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

40 all day long


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

.40 g23 is just right!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got my G27 (baby) about 2 years ago. Love it. We go everywhere together. Used to be a S&W guy.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Consider.........*

.......another two chamberings, specifically the 357Sig and the 10mm. I own the whole series chambered in 357Sig and one chambered in 10mm. 

*357Sig -- I consider it my "pocket rocket". In equal bbl lengths it will produce the same power as a 357Mag. AND......you get this in a weapon with quite a few more shots than 5 or 6. AND.....with a quick reload available. My Glock 33 is carried with a Glock 32 mag as a reload. My Glock 32 is carried with a Glock 31 mag as a reload. My Glock 31 is my living room "armchair" gun. 

*10mm -- My 10mm is a Glock 20. It is my hunting or "woods walking" gun when in a hoggie area looking for sign. It is somewhat comforting to know that you have all that firepower available when you hear a grunt/growl and see the palmetto's start to move. What other pistol can release over 12,000 foot pounds of energy without a reload ?? The 10mm chambering can also be had in a smaller sized(frame) gun (Glock 29). Using a 200gr WFNGC(hardcast) from Double Tap,my Glock 20 has shot thru a 200lb+ sow and several of the larger boar hogs. Below is a pic of my Glock 20 with the 6" hunting bbl and a green(high power) Viridan laser. 

Would suggest that you take a look at these before you choose the two chamberings you listed in your above.

Stay Safe --- SAWMAN


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

All of my glocks are 9mm. Can't see paying twice as much for .40 ammo when 99% of the time I'm shooting paper. And in my carry 9mm, I don't feel undergunned at all with 15 rounds of 147gr cor bon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

G17/22/27!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Glock 22 all day long!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

G21 Gen 4 here


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I like my 27,it comes in 40 cal.,but I also have bought a lone wolf barrel for it (40 to 9mm) and a glock 26 mag,so depending on how I feel that day I have both,a 9mm or 40 cal. glock.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Glock over S&W*

I carried a S&W at work in Ma for years and when I worked in South Carolina I carried a Glock 22 and I can tell you I'd rather it be the Glock any day and in a 40 and not a 9mm. The price is also a factor. Kind of like a five dollar helmet for a five dollar head. It's what kind of value you place on your life. Ammo is not cheap and neither is life. I value both.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*And .......*

....... something else to ponder is the following. TKO(Taylor Knock Out). This is the only formula that I know of that takes into consideration the bullets diameter. But unfortunately NOT the bullets shape. (I consider it's meplate extremely important.) I want something to cut a wide sharp edged hole,going in. Something that wont plug up and will leak blood. This is why I am a firm believer in the "Wide Flat Nose Gas Check" (WFNGC) design of bullets. The hardcast ones. 

To come up with a number --> Multiply the bullets weight(in grains)by its caliber(in inches) (.XXX"),then this number multiplied by velocity(in FPS). Then this number divided by 7000. As an example --> a 44mag,240gr[email protected] will put out 21TKO. 

I use this formula when choosing a carbine type rifle to use for close range hog hunting. This is why I own a 444Marlin,45-70,and 500S&W Mag. --- SAWMAN


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I like the G19 (9mm) but it depends on what you are going to do with it. The 10mm does intrigue me. Never wanted a .40 and I'm afraid the .357 Sig won't be around in a few years.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Have a G22 and G23. Love them both, but the G23 is my EDC. Never really got into 9mm. Bought a Beretta 92, a while back, and decided to swap it for a 96. Personal preference.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I think to much emphasis gets put on bullet diameter and not bullet placement. I choose to have only 9 mms because they are easier to shoot for my wife and I , and I can afford to practice twice as much. I've seen some people who can't hit a target with their guns, shoot my 9mm a hundred times better than their .40 or .45, but wouldn't carry it because the bullet is to small.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

G22 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a glock 19 (9mm) and really like it. It fits my hand really well. Only reason for buying the 9mm is for owning several others already and not having to add other calibers of ammo to the mix. Heard a lot of good things about the 40 from personal friends and own here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MikeH said:


> I think to much emphasis gets put on bullet diameter and not bullet placement. I choose to have only 9 mms because they are easier to shoot for my wife and I , and I can afford to practice twice as much. I've seen some people who can't hit a target with their guns, shoot my 9mm a hundred times better than their .40 or .45, but wouldn't carry it because the bullet is to small.


For me, personally, it had nothing to do with the 0.02 inch difference. I already owned 4 other .40's and didn't feel like stock piling another type of ammo. I trimmed mine down to .40, .45, .22, .380 and .357. Just didn't want to start buying more rounds. And I think the recoil difference between the two is minuscule.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

MrFish said:


> For me, personally, it had nothing to do with the 0.02 inch difference. I already owned 4 other .40's and didn't feel like stock piling another type of ammo. I trimmed mine down to .40, .45, .22, .380 and .357. Just didn't want to start buying more rounds. And I think the recoil difference between the two is minuscule.



I'm the same way, I cut all my calibers down to only 9mm, .223, 12 ga.
I agree about the recoil difference being small, but my wife wouldn't!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My g17 is my "woods" gun. I love it. If 18 rounds of 9mm don't stop what ever, I should have been running a long time prior.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a G20 and I love it. Buy all my full house loads from Underwood Ammo. It out performs Double Tap in every chrono test I've seen. Bought my wife a G23 gen 4 and I like it as well. For everyday carry I would go with a 40 and nothing less.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Caliber aside, Glocks are the AK of pistols. They're no match target guns but hard to beat for reliability and ammo capacity. There's also a plus to owning a common firearm, parts availability in crisis times.

Rick


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*"In A Nutshell"*

" Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends. Glocks are what you show your enemies". --- SAWMAN


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> " Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends. Glocks are what you show your enemies". --- SAWMAN


Amen...:yes::notworthy::yes:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Personally I like the G19 (9mm) but it depends on what you are going to do with it. The 10mm does intrigue me. Never wanted a .40 and I'm afraid the .357 Sig won't be around in a few years.


Actually the .357 sig is gaining popularity, a lot of Highway patrol agencies are picking it up due to the penetration I can get target rounds for $18 /50 Rd I love my Glock 32



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

A 40 cal is a 10 mm in a slightly shorter case. Same bullet diameter. Kinda like a 38 special and a .357 mag. 
The small amount of case length can have a big amount of moving the bullet down the barrel. 
I like the .357 Sig and hope it catches on. Its a great round. 

Of course, what few firearms I own have been de-milled and rendered non-functional, for display purposes only. Its the politically correct thing to do.:blink:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> Caliber aside, Glocks are the AK of pistols. They're no match target guns but hard to beat for reliability and ammo capacity. There's also a plus to owning a common firearm, parts availability in crisis times.
> 
> Rick


I agree. I've had my G19 probably for 5 years or so. A bunch of rounds have gone down range and I've never had so much as a hiccup out of it.
They are easy to tear down. They just keep on working.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Who Cares.........*

........not me. Re. the 357Sig could go away in a few years. ---> 1. It has been around for how long already ??(IIRC 1994) 2. There are tons of them out there. 3. More LEO's and other agencies use them than most people realize. (Including some warden services.) 4. I bought tons of carry/SD/HD ammo about 5 years ago...when it was cheap. 5. I bought tons of practice ammo for it about 5 years ago...when it was cheap. 6. I bought dies and a shell holder for it. I also have enough powder,primers,and bullets to load another 2K rds for it. AND.....I save my brass. ---> "What,me worry" ?? 

My wife carries a revo. Been trying to talk her into a Glock 26 for a couple of years now. To me.....damn near perfect for her. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> " Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends. Glocks are what you show your enemies". --- SAWMAN


Sawman, That should be a t-shirt...


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> " Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends. Glocks are what you show your enemies". --- SAWMAN


great great quote. I have friends with expensive Kimbers and Sigs and they would never take them places I will take my Glock.

I have a 21 and a 36, both 45 caliber. I've really become fond of the 36 as its single stack and much smaller to carry. Lately, I've been getting into the hog hunting thing myself and really like it for backup in case I need it.

My son has a couple of Gocks in .40 and they are a dream to shoot. Much less recoil than the .45 calibers. I have held the new glock 41 which is the .45 colt long slide and I would really like to have one. Glock all day long.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Glock 41 .......*

I'm thinking that the Glock 41,with it's >5"bbl would make a fine hunting pistol when loaded with 45Super ammo and most likely a spring change. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

G/23/19/27. ...... 

Here love'em!

Next one will be 26....


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive owned a bunch. They are great guns. Im liking my .380 Glock right now.


----------



## spotfin (Mar 28, 2014)

bought the g19 couple of years for a general purpose carry and for as much as i was shooting it at the time it was flawless and extremely easy maint. decided to buy the mech-tech upper for it and opened a whole different world for me. it is now the most shot frame in my cabinent. makes me feel special when i can send a 9mm slug 100 yds down range and keep a 4"circle.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I carry a Glock 27 (.40) and love it. Always dependable and accurate. My wife carries a Glock 26 (9mm) and is a great piece too. You will not be disappointed in a Glock.


----------

